# Pippa's (and her friends') 2017 Kidding Countdown & Birth Announcements



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Pippa, and her "friend" Blondie, are excited to "announce" the expected kidding of 9 does this winter/spring.









Here are the 4 girls due first. L-R: Notty, Fee, Mag, Poppy. They are due January 20th - 26th.












Poppy says "What you lookin' at?!"


She gave us quads last year :shocked::shock:











​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful does! Good luck!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! I am starting to get nervous 



minibarn said:


> Beautiful does! Good luck!


Thank you! The giddiness is setting in!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I have a few due at the same time as yours.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

RPC said:


> Good luck I have a few due at the same time as yours.


Good luck to you too! I'll be watching!



JK_Farms said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! We are getting slowly closer!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've always wanted boers but have never gotten one! Two of my girls are due any day now so I'm somewhat in the same boat as you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love boers they are the only ones I have raised but glad I started with them. Plus their kids are so fat and cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice does! Happy kidding


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Kidding supplies are ready, and we are in the final days of the countdown for the first four!

Poppy's ligaments have been slowly loosening, but can still be found, and her udder is growing but nowhere near her kidding size. We'll be watching her closely though!

The weather has been pretty cold the last several days, and it is forecast to continue for a couple more days, so, hopefully she'll wait until the middle of the week!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope she holds off for a little warmer weather! Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hated when my doe was giving birth in 10 degree weather so hopefully she does Wednesday! Good luck with you kiddings! All mine are done till April!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL does! I've always wanted a Boer. Happy kidding!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Well, Poppy was due yesterday, and...nothing.

Both she and her daughter, Notty, who is due tomorrow, are both in the uncomfortable, space out zone. Both of them have loose ligaments, but I can still find them. Mags, due on the 23rd, isn't far behind.

Fee, due the 26th says she can hold 'em all month if need be!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

These girls are killing me!!!:hair:

This is day 155 for Poppy...she's kidded on day 153 and 154 her first two times. I guess she needs them extra well baked this time around!

We are on days 153 for Notty (first timer), 151 for Mags (she's kidded on day 153 both time previously, if I remember right) and 149 for Fee. And they are all holding those kids hostage!

At least our weather is better. Mid 30's for highs and mid 20's for lows. :roll:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OOOOOOooooo - maybe a communal kidding party and everyone just goes at once?:scratch:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> OOOOOOooooo - maybe a communal kidding party and everyone just goes at once?:scratch:


That's kinda what I am afraid of at this point!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Not really! 

Poppy's udder has continued to grow, and she is spacey...but no contractions yet.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Finally! Triplets for Poppy. Two does and a buck. All right at 8.5lbs. 

I'll try to get pics up soon. They're on my camera so they take a little bit


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for Babies!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yay! Congratulations!!! You can't stay mad at a doe who gives you two doelings and a buckling lol I wonder what it would be like if people were watching me and waiting for me to have babies because I was always so overdue they had to force them out of me lmbo My 4th kid and my only boy I was 42 weeks and he still put up one hell of a fight to come out. They though he was stuck at the shoulders, but he finally gave up and came out.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

The triplets


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awww! SO cute! I really adore baby boers.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Two nice sized bucks for Mags. The first was 10.5lbs and the second was 9.9lbs. 

Yay!:dancedgi:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very sweet, NICE looking babies! Congrats:fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

After a late night and long early morning, Notty and Fee kidded at practically the same time. Two does for Notty, and two bucks and a doe for Fee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! More bouncy lil babies


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the kids. I love the one with the long cape and leg patch...sadly it's a boy, otherwise it'd be staying!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Up next is Trudy. Her 150 day due date is Feb 17th. I think she has gone 3-4 days early before. She's the ornery little herd queen of our Nigerian Dwarf goats. I can't wait to see what she gives us!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's so cute  
Good luck!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She is pretty and fluffy  I love NDs, maybe she will give you Valentine's Day kids  Happy Kidding!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> I love NDs, maybe she will give you Valentine's Day kids  Happy Kidding!


It is quite possible!

I gave her a pre-kidding shaving so I can keep an eye on her udder. She was so fluffy and hairy I couldn't see much.

At her request, I don't have any photos...she's a little self conscious of her freshly shaved rear end


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

V Day is 3 days away!!  I understand about the photos :wink: How is she looking? How is her udder?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Five days until her official due date and only two days for Valentine's Day babies!!!

She has a good sized handful of an udder. Not kidding sized for sure, but if I remember right, she balloons right before kidding. Ligaments are still tight. She is doing minor stretching and hunching.

I'll probably jinx it, but, I would love a moon-spotted doe kid from her!

This is dad


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice combo!! Should be some cute kids, whenever they come


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's gorgeous!! How is she today?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

It's not looking promising for Valentine's babies. But I won't give up hope until the clock strikes midnight!

She's the same ol' cranky Trudy goat. It feels like her ligaments are softening but still easily found. 

Maybe I'll get pics today...her shave job isn't too bad


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Still no kids from Trudy :-(

All my does are going over this year!!!

I took her out of the buck pen 10 days after I witnessed breeding so her last due date would be the 27th...I sure hope she doesn't make me wait that long!!!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope not either!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

And we wait...I am tired of getting up for 2am checks...but I know the night that I don't, will be the night she kids!!!

My girls are 5 for 5 at being over due so far this year.

Why?!?!? :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know your frustration. It is very tiring.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I know your frustration. It is very tiring.


Thanks :-/

It is odd how "off" everyone has been. An I am pretty confident on all my breeding dates. 2, 4, 6 & 6 days over (four of my Boers), and Trudy is at 2 days over 150 days...which I feel is extra odd for a ND. I have 4 more bred does, and they are oh so kindly spread out every couple weeks until the first week of April!!! (Oh and then throw my own due date in there at the end of March and we have a straight up party :fireworks

Oh well. It's what we signed up for when we got into livestock!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think they hold on longer just to make us go crazy. I have one now who is overdue and huge. :sigh:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I think they hold on longer just to make us go crazy. I have one now who is overdue and huge. :sigh:


Haha!!! I wouldn't be surprised!

Good luck with your girl. I feel like the more we anticipate, the longer and harder they make the wait.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I agree! My Nigerian doe is driving me nuts right now..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I know, it so tiring, I am sure ready for a break, but I always try to be there for them. 
This is all part of the goat world, which we share.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I agree! My Nigerian doe is driving me nuts right now..


I am glad I am not the only one...I keep telling myself, she can't hold on to them for ever!!!



toth boer goats said:


> Oh I know, it so tiring, I am sure ready for a break, but I always try to be there for them.
> This is all part of the goat world, which we share.


Yep. I am glad there are others who understand!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You betcha.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Uggg...

"Trouble" decided to make up for my over-dues with kidding very early...14 days to be more precise. She showed no signs, and even afterwards, has a pretty small udder. I think it goes without saying, it did not end great. Two, tiny bucklings. I would guess ~3 and 5 lbs. 

We took the kids, what was found of the placenta, and some blood drawn the next day, into the vet to try determine if it was just bad luck, or an abortion disease. We'll draw blood again in 3-ish weeks for the vet to send in to compare to the current blood for indication of any infection. 

Trouble is/was completely oblivious. It didn't look like she even cleaned the kids, she wasn't calling for them, and she doesn't even know they were here and gone.

The good news is that she seems fine. And trying to find the bright side...she's an easy kidder...I am just hoping that when I hear back from the vet that they didn't find anything bad. The rest of my due-to-kid does are being treated with LA-200 as a preventative measure.

:hair::hair::hair:

And I am still waiting on Trudy.:hair:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, so sorry


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, I am so very sorry.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone. It's a tough one to take...I keep going back and wondering if we could have done something differently. 

The most important thing for us now, is determining (or ruling out) an abortion causing disease, and having the last few does have healthy babies. I don't think or expect that it was anything beyond bad luck, but I feel much better having sent everything into the vet for testing.

We are now on kidding watch with Trudy...I think...

Her udder is growing, and her ligaments are noticeably looser. I am crossing my fingers that things go well with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have heard of so many breeders having issues this year, it has been horrible for me as well. Not sure if it is the weather or what. But it is so devastating.  I feel your pain.  :hug:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I have heard of so many breeders having issues this year, it has been horrible for me as well. Not sure if it is the weather or what. But it is so devastating.  I feel your pain.  :hug:


I am sorry to hear you are having trouble as well. I have gone over all the things we coulda-shoulda-woulda- done, and can't really find anything that needed to be changed, I tell myself "things happen" (okay, I probably use a different first word:smile. But that doesn't make it any less frustrating, sad, maddening, devastating etc.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Finally some good news!

Trudy had triplets in lovely, sunny weather yesterday! Two boys and a girl. The girl and the first boy are TINY, but spunky (1.5 and 1.6 lbs!). The bigger boy was last and came out slowly and head only first (normal sized, 2.5 lbs). He was VERY sluggish and at one point we thought he had passed. My husband basically gagged him back to life when he stuck his finger down his throat to make sure it was clear. Then we used a blow drier on him for a fair bit of time before he really got up and going. He appears to be fine now and is our first kid with moonspots!

Trudy is a proud, happy, good little momma.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!! They're so cute and tiny


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Some more good news...

Preliminary results for Trouble's tests indicate no infectious disease. 

More results on Tuesday (hopefully).


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Cedar is down to 10 days to her due date.

She is kind of a favorite around here, so hopefully things go smoothly.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She's pretty 
Hoping all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Finally got all the results back from the vet regarding Trouble...and...everything was negative :dance:

Phew. That is a big relief.

I can now take her out of quarantine. She is going to be so happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the support 

I went and hung out with Cedar for a bit in the sunshine...

It is so hard to read her. She is an odd goat herself, part of the reason we like her so much. But, I watch her and wonder...Is she in 'normal, Cedar goat, la-la land?' Or is she in 'preparing to kid la-la land?'


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Triplet DOES for Cedar!

All born within 15 minutes of each other and proper presentation. Zero help needed with the kidding, just cleaned faces and helped nurse if needed.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

A little late, but congratulations on the kids! I'm sorry you lost aome though  That stinks. At least all of the tests were good though.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> A little late, but congratulations on the kids! I'm sorry you lost aome though  That stinks. At least all of the tests were good though.


Thanks! It is no fun losing them, but I am thankful that it's likely not to plague us for the next kidding seasons and such.

I got the bill back from the vet this week...:shocked::sigh: The peace of mind is worth it i guess! 

Only two more does to go...and both look like they could go anytime. I don't have good solid due dates for them, so we'll see!


----------

